
Reasons the MI6 Story Is a Lie - mo
https://www.craigmurray.org.uk/archives/2015/06/five-reasons-the-mi6-story-is-a-lie/
======
FredericJ
For those not familiar with Craig Murray:

\- former British ambassador to Uzbekistan

\- he accused the Karimov administration of human rights abuses, which he
argued was a step against the wishes of the British government and the reason
for his removal.

\- complained to the Foreign and Commonwealth Office that intelligence linking
the Islamic Movement of Uzbekistan to al-Qaeda was unreliable, immoral and
illegal, as it was thought to have been obtained through torture

\- was subsequently removed from his ambassadorial post on 14 October 2004

Source:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Craig_Murray](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Craig_Murray)

~~~
hansjorg
He also claimed that the US brought people to Uzbekistan to be tortured and
that one of the methods employed was to boil people alive.

Good times.

~~~
kiba
The sad thing is that it isn't especially unbelivable.

We know that the US used torture, and this is acknowledged by the government.

~~~
sgnelson
Hey Now, the US NEVER used torture. We let other countries torture the people
for us, while we were in the room asking questions and taking notes.

(The fact that somebody in the administration somehow thought that was
different and acceptable makes me weep.)

------
amirmc
and immediately following this article
[https://www.craigmurray.org.uk/archives/2015/06/cyber-
attack...](https://www.craigmurray.org.uk/archives/2015/06/cyber-attack-on-
this-site-to-crash-mi6-post/):

 _The site is under a strong denial of service attack from a bot trying to
crash it by overloading with millions of pings from multiple locations. I
presume the objective is to take down the revelation of the fake MI6 Snowden
story, which had been read by tens of thousands already and is now really
taking off.

While the copyright in that article remains mine, I grant permission for it
freely to be reproduced by anybody, anywhere. I shall be grateful for multiple
copies to be posted around the web so it can’t be taken down.

Some extremely brilliant people have put an awful lot of time and a bit of
money on the defences of this blog, making it very hard to crash even by
governments, through a cloud hosting system. (OK, you got me, I don’t
understand how they do it). With any luck we won’t go down, but backups on
that article very welcome.

This article will be deleted in an hour or so to put the MI6 lies back at top
of the blog._

~~~
amirmc
With the above in mind, here's the text of the original post
([https://www.craigmurray.org.uk/archives/2015/06/five-
reasons...](https://www.craigmurray.org.uk/archives/2015/06/five-reasons-the-
mi6-story-is-a-lie/)).

 _Five Reasons the MI6 Story is a Lie

The Sunday Times has a story claiming that Snowden’s revelations have caused
danger to MI6 and disrupted their operations. Here are five reasons it is a
lie.

1) The alleged Downing Street source is quoted directly in italics. Yet the
schoolboy mistake is made of confusing officers and agents. MI6 is staffed by
officers. Their informants are agents. In real life, James Bond would not be a
secret agent. He would be an MI6 officer. Those whose knowledge comes from
fiction frequently confuse the two. Nobody really working with the
intelligence services would do so, as the Sunday Times source does. The story
is a lie.

2) The argument that MI6 officers are at danger of being killed by the
Russians or Chinese is a nonsense. No MI6 officer has been killed by the
Russians or Chinese for 50 years. The worst that could happen is they would be
sent home. Agents’ – generally local people, as opposed to MI6 officers –
identities would not be revealed in the Snowden documents. Rule No.1 in both
the CIA and MI6 is that agents’ identities are never, ever written down,
neither their names nor a description that would allow them to be identified.
I once got very, very severely carpeted for adding an agents’ name to my copy
of an intelligence report in handwriting, suggesting he was a useless gossip
and MI6 should not be wasting their money on bribing him. And that was in post
communist Poland, not a high risk situation.

3) MI6 officers work under diplomatic cover 99% of the time. Their alias is as
members of the British Embassy, or other diplomatic status mission. A portion
are declared to the host country. The truth is that Embassies of different
powers very quickly identify who are the spies in other missions. MI6 have
huge dossiers on the members of the Russian security services – I have seen
and handled them. The Russians have the same. In past mass expulsions, the
British government has expelled 20 or 30 spies from the Russian Embassy in
London. The Russians retaliated by expelling the same number of British
diplomats from Moscow, all of whom were not spies! As a third of our
“diplomats” in Russia are spies, this was not coincidence. This was deliberate
to send the message that they knew precisely who the spies were, and they did
not fear them.

4) This anti Snowden non-story – even the Sunday Times admits there is no
evidence anybody has been harmed – is timed precisely to coincide with the
government’s new Snooper’s Charter act, enabling the security services to
access all our internet activity. Remember that GCHQ already has an archive of
800,000 perfectly innocent British people engaged in sex chats online.

5) The paper publishing the story is owned by Rupert Murdoch. It is sourced to
the people who brought you the dossier on Iraqi Weapons of Mass Destruction,
every single “fact” in which proved to be a fabrication. Why would you believe
the liars now?

There you have five reasons the story is a lie._

------
spacko
Not just interesting and relevant and well written ...

... also plaesently concise

